# Gore Bike Wear Werksverkauf?



## Mounty scott (5. Juni 2009)

Gibt es so was, wie einen Gore Bike Wear Werksverkauf?
Ich finde die Klamotten von denen am aller besten, nur leider viel zu teuer.
Vielleicht weiß auch jemand wo man sowas wirklich günstig bekommt, und damit meine ich nicht nur 5 % günstiger.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## norman68 (5. Juni 2009)

Schau dich mal in den Shops in England um dort ist es um einiges billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golo120 (6. Juni 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Schau dich mal in den Shops in England um dort ist es um einiges billiger.



Hallo norman68,

könntest Du denn einen bestimmten empfehlen?

Gruß Gordon


----------



## norman68 (6. Juni 2009)

Wo ich bis jetzt immer bestellt habe. Wobei im Moment das Verhältnis Euro/Pfund nicht mehr so gut ist wie noch vor Weihnachten.

Evans Cycles
Winstanleys
cyclestore


----------



## Mounty scott (6. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee mit England, ist ja wirklich günstiger.
Ich habe auch noch einen Shop in England:

www.tgstore.net


----------



## lala999 (8. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Tipps.

Ist günstiger, aber 17 Euro Versandkosten sind z.T. happig, für 1 Shorts etwas viel.


----------



## norman68 (8. Juni 2009)

Bei welchen Shop sind da 17 Euro Versand? Bei Evans ist das doch ab 50 Euro oder so schon Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## lala999 (8. Juni 2009)

Item  Qty Price  EUR Euro  Value  EUR Euro  

view  Gore Countdown Mens Shorts (2009)

Styles:  Colour Options: Brown/Black, Sizes: Medium,

 1 58.36  58.36  
  Item Total
 EUR Euro 

 58.36 
      Courier Service
 Courier - Post Carriage Charge
 EUR Euro 

 17.17 
   Total (inc VAT)
 EUR Euro  75.53 


http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Mounty scott (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gestern ein Trikot bei Winstanleys gekauft. 15 Pfund Versandkosten sind happig aber gesamt betrachte immer noch günstiger als hier.
Heute früh erhielt ich eine Mail, daß die Versandkosten 17 Pfund wären nicht 15 Pfund wie es im shop bei der Bezahlung angegeben war. Wenn sie in einer Woche nichts von mir hören stornieren sie den Auftrag.
Ich dachte ich glaub ich spinne , bei 100 Pfund Bestellwert wegen 2 Pfund rum zu zicken. Ganz abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, das das rechtlich korrekt ist, das Problem ist nur andere Länder andere Sitten.


----------



## saturno (10. Juni 2009)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein Trikot bei Winstanleys gekauft. 15 Pfund Versandkosten sind happig aber gesamt betrachte immer noch günstiger als hier.
> Heute früh erhielt ich eine Mail, daß die Versandkosten 17 Pfund wären nicht 15 Pfund wie es im shop bei der Bezahlung angegeben war. Wenn sie in einer Woche nichts von mir hören stornieren sie den Auftrag.
> Ich dachte ich glaub ich spinne , bei 100 Pfund Bestellwert wegen 2 Pfund rum zu zicken. Ganz abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, das das rechtlich korrekt ist, das Problem ist nur andere Länder andere Sitten.




wegen 2 Pfund rum zu zicken


----------



## Dinsdale (10. Juni 2009)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein Trikot bei Winstanleys gekauft. 15 Pfund Versandkosten sind happig aber gesamt betrachte immer noch günstiger als hier.
> Heute früh erhielt ich eine Mail, daß die Versandkosten 17 Pfund wären nicht 15 Pfund wie es im shop bei der Bezahlung angegeben war. Wenn sie in einer Woche nichts von mir hören stornieren sie den Auftrag.
> Ich dachte ich glaub ich spinne , bei 100 Pfund Bestellwert wegen 2 Pfund rum zu zicken. Ganz abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, das das rechtlich korrekt ist, das Problem ist nur andere Länder andere Sitten.



Das ist aber nur die halbe Geschichte. Die haben dir in ihrer Mail auch erklärt, warum das so ist und das solltest du nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, das gehört zu der Geschichte dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounty scott (10. Juni 2009)

Das mag ja alles sein, wenn ich aber im Internet etwas kaufe, bei der Bezahlung dann die Versandkosten mit dazu gerechnet werden und ich darauf hin mit der Kreditkarte zahle, dann sollte damit der Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen sein und nicht hinterher noch Aufschläge berechnet werden.


----------



## polo (11. Juni 2009)

dann stornier' halt die bestellung.


----------

